# Mistreatment of gun owner



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope this guy sues their behind off. They interpreted the law wrong simply to deny a second amendment supporter the right to vote in Texas. Texas for crying out loud. The place is going nuts.

I don't consider this political so I thought it should be here to alert all gun owners to the problems we are seeing these days. Connecticut just made it a felony not to register an "assault weapon". We keep hearing people say they will not stand for this, but I'm afraid no one will do a thing. They will surrender their weapons like good little sheep.

http://www.infowars.com/man-wearing-pro ... ing-booth/


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong i totally agree this is unconstitutional on both accounts of the first and second amendment. I do not agree with your standpoint of suing their behinds off. Why is the american mentality nowadays first instinct if something unfavorable happens to you is to instantly try to sue somebody for financial gain??


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe if people get sued for enough money they will wake up and get their head out of their --- (you fill in the blanks).

Problem with revolting who will lead? The same money people that keep getting elected because they are rich and have rich company's that buy them? Way I see it the rich get richer by electing the rich to pass laws that favor the rich.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe if people get sued for enough money they will wake up and get their head out of their --- (you fill in the blanks).

Problem with revolting who will lead? The same money people that keep getting elected because they are rich and have rich company's that buy them? Way I see it the rich get richer by electing the rich to pass laws that favor the rich.

The rich do not seem to own guns nor hunt either.

 Al


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/27/mcdonalds ... n-lawsuit/

Is this you AlleyYooper??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper I agree. The only thing these aholes understand is money. If it starts to cost them for their bias they will shut their mouth. Can you imagine telling some Mexican kid he can't wear anything Mexican on cinco de mayo. No, but they told a white kid he couldn't have an American flag on his shirt. The worlds gone nuts. If a Mexican kid wants a Mexican flag for that holiday go for it. If an white kid wants an American flag go for it. We are so touchy these days we act like kindergarten kids. If you want to wear something to school that is pro any constitutional amendment I can't understand the problem. I doubt they would tell a young woman she can't wear something related to women having the right to vote. Ya that's going to happen.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some times the people are the ones who pay the law suits too. In my county a few years ago they came up with a policy they would do no road work on over time even during a bad ice storm or snow storm. 
A Saturday snow storm had left very bad roads in its wake, a family of 6 on their way to church got broad sided by a truck that couldn't stop at a stop lite. They all died, remaining family sued the county for 60 million but settled for 10 million. The county now that the taxpayers are paying the bill work over time to make sure roads are salted and sanded at all the corners.
They probably still would not work over time on the roads except for the death and law suit by the family.

I don't know what the link is and I don't open links because I don't need a virus. So maybe it is me and maybe not.
I just know that a lot of people get their shorts in a pinch over tiny stuff. Guy wears his pistol in a holster into a store, Every stays clear of him and some one calls the law. They come to investigate and leave. Michigan is a open carry state, most don't but that guy didn't want to leave his pistol in the pick up.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I spent about a month in Texas this winter. I would have thought in Texas everyone would be familiar and acceptable of firearms. I was in a store that had many leather belts, but all with sing layer leather and about as stiff as a wet noodle. Anyway, I asked the guy if he had anything that would support a holster. His eyes got big and said what for. I said for a handgun. He asked what kind of handgun. OK, now I get it and I am to the point of having some fun with this guy. I said, I don't know some days a 45 auto, or maybe a 44 magnum, or even the little 9mm that I always carry concealed. Now his eyes got real big and he followed me where ever I went in the store. I seen him once peaking out from behind the ladies T shirt rack. After my wife asked if I noticed the guy follow me all over the store. I said yup, if he is afraid of firearms he was stupid to keep following me. If I had actually had one with at the time I wouldn't have messed with his brain for fear I would have to explain everything to an officer. As we passed that same store the next day my wife had to talk me out of going in and playing with his brain again just for fun.


----------

